# Show me pictures of your pet pigeons!



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Just wanted to share my favorite two birds in the whole world, Avris (blue bar homer, 8 weeks) and Despacito (the littler squab). Show me your pigeons!!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

...
i dont have any pigeons 
...
but i will get pigeons 7 years later. a long time...
...


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh nooooo!! Live vicariously through us!! I never really planned on suddenly having pigeons but here I am adoring them haha. Much sweeter and more personable than any of the parrots I’ve owned/met, which I think most people would be surprised to hear


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

And here Des is after a few weeks!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Beautiful pics 😍 ! Thanks for sharing and for the great idea!

I love all my birds so it's not easy to choose a few photos 😅.
In the first photo you can see my broken wing pigeon Apple with her husband Marshall, they love each other so much and they support each other in all situations!
The second one is a funny pic of my lovely Aurora... wearing a Elizabethan collar ruff 🤣! 
In the third one my wonderful blind pigeon Geordi and in the last one mum Caterina with her daughter Nora June!

OK, now I'll stop 😅.


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

nora june was the one which you mentioned earlier right?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

VictoryPigeon said:


> nora june was the one which you mentioned earlier right?


Yes, right.


----------



## agirlcalledtree (Dec 3, 2021)

Just some of ours.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Awwhh!! You guys have such beautiful and cute pigeons out there! Thank you for sharing pictures of them, wow! It’s fun to see the insane variety of colors and shapes pigeons come in.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics! 
Is the bird in the second pic Des, the baby of the previous pics? How he's grown up!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes that is little Des himself!! He truly is a spectacle to look at. He’s molting some of his black feathers out for white right now, a true Tiger grizzle it seems  Thank you Colombina! 😭 your pigeons all look so adorable and well loved, I’d love to see more pics of them if you ever get the urge!!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

awwwwwwww, they are so cute!!

i love them


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Chrysurus said:


> Yes that is little Des himself!! He truly is a spectacle to look at. He’s molting some of his black feathers out for white right now, a true Tiger grizzle it seems  Thank you Colombina! 😭 your pigeons all look so adorable and well loved, I’d love to see more pics of them if you ever get the urge!!


Yes, he is wonderful 😍! As you said he truly is a spectacle to look at ! Would love to see more pics, it's nice to see them growing up!

Thank you so much, you are very kind! Of course, here are some more pics 😁 :

- another pic of my sweet Aurora ;

- Nora June kissing her husband "Ciccio" Hastings (btw, he is Aurora's brother);

- Londo, she is a real fighter;


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Rockin Roller said:


> This is ,"Baldy".
> Almost finished molting.
> View attachment 99581





Rockin Roller said:


> This is Huey,Duey and Louie.
> Nest mates.
> View attachment 99582


Beautiful birds, Rockin Roller 😁 !


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

LOL Rockin Roller I love your names for your pigeons!! They all look so sweet and so pretty! I love the white faces all around haha, they got personality 
The squeaker in the front of your first pic could almost pass for a seagull 💕😂 super cute look


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombina, how do you pronounce "Ciccio"? Your birds look adorable!! 😭 the birds kissing awh pigeons are so affectionate (unless they’re my Avris who seems to have suddenly hit her Terrible Teens on me and hates my hand now, really sad from how things used to be :C)
What a great picture of Londo, look at that face! What a striking bird wow.. those are some great colors!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Here’s a little Des compilation special 😂 we got everything from looking cute to freshly out of the bird bath to passing out in his favorite corner of my room.. and I think his feathers look awesome so a closeup of those!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> Thankyou Chrysurus,
> Its taken a long time and alot of breeding to try and achieve what I want from my B.ham Rollers
> The white head wings and tail almost make them look like they are wearing different suits.
> Huey,Duey and Louie are my freaks of nature ,Mum laid three eggs.(The parents are going to need a break after these guys.)
> ...


HAHA yeah three little squeakers gets crowded fast huh 😁 sounds like the parents did a great job and you, too!!
The suit comment - I hadn’t thought about it but you are so right. They really do look like that! I love how variable pigeons are, one of my favorite things about them. But even more than that, I love the way they move, eat, preen, coo, interact with each other, their incredible history, mysterious navigational skills, how they fly- I guess I just really love pigeons, huh. HAHA


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Chrysurus said:


> Colombina, how do you pronounce "Ciccio"? Your birds look adorable!! 😭 the birds kissing awh pigeons are so affectionate (unless they’re my Avris who seems to have suddenly hit her Terrible Teens on me and hates my hand now, really sad from how things used to be :C)
> What a great picture of Londo, look at that face! What a striking bird wow.. those are some great colors!





Chrysurus said:


> Here’s a little Des compilation special 😂 we got everything from looking cute to freshly out of the bird bath to passing out in his favorite corner of my room.. and I think his feathers look awesome so a closeup of those!
> View attachment 99590
> View attachment 99591
> View attachment 99593
> ...





Rockin Roller said:


> Very nice.
> I love that fish scale pattern in the feathers ,
> If you didn't know it was a pigeon you would think it was a koi fish.


Thanks so much from my birds, Chrysurus!!!
Ahah, it's my vet who gave him the nickname "Ciccio" 🤣. If you, your family and your birds will come to Italy for a holiday I will show you how to pronounce it 😁🤣.

Yes, that's true, pigeons are so affectionate!

Even my blind pigeon Geordi had a terrible teenager phase! Each time we had to hand feed him we had to spend some time "fighting" : we fought a bit and then he ate! Probably during that period he was used to wear studded bracelets and a biker jacket... 😅.

Wow!!! I love the little Des compilation special 😍😍! Agree, wonderful fish pattern in the feathers! Beautiful close-up photo!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Rockin Roller said:


> Here here.
> Well said.(my wife thinks I love them more than her.)no comment.
> Hahahaha 🤣.


Ahah we will keep the secret 😉😁😅!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Rockin Roller said:


> Another one of my buddies currently in training.This is "Kabluey".
> View attachment 99587


Wonderful pigeon! Love his feathers and his sweet but determined eyes!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

The fish scales - yes!!! Absolutely looks like fish scales I love it my bird looks like a fish and yours look like seagulls, we got next Halloween down 👌👌

LOL Colombina!! What’s said on the crazy pigeon people forums, stays on the crazy pigeon people forum, the secret is guarded by our mass of birds 🐦💕


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh, PLEASE! I would LOVE to come to Italy! You’re right, we three are all from different parts of the globe that’s kinda neat! And man hearing your sweet bird Geordi’s teen biker story does make me feel a little better. I feel like I need a teen parent support circle over this damn bird 💕 how long did it last for Geordi?


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> I love halloween, 🎃👹🤡👻🤖👽
> And I'm good at keeping secrets.🙈🙊🙉
> Let's party bring your birds.🎊🎉
> Where are we going😎


Oh you best believe it, if I could travel right now and hang out with a bunch of other bird lovers and their round fluffballs, I would 😩👌

Here’s some more of Avris in the meantime, back when she loved getting constant head scratches


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Chrysurus said:


> Oh, PLEASE! I would LOVE to come to Italy! You’re right, we three are all from different parts of the globe that’s kinda neat! And man hearing your sweet bird Geordi’s teen biker story does make me feel a little better. I feel like I need a teen parent support circle over this damn bird 💕 how long did it last for Geordi?


Great! One day we will organize a pigeon lovers meeting, I'll wait for you all in Italy 😁! Of course, bring your birds! 

I'm sorry but in all honesty I don't remember how long the teenager biker phase last (I adopted Geordi in summer 2015)... For a while... But fortunately it stopped 😉. Be patient, hopefully even Avris will get over her teenager phase. Btw, thanks for the pics, she's so cute 😍.

I attach a few more pics:

- as you talked about Halloween you can see Geordi with a spider 🕸🎃 and a photo of Geordi wearing his bathrobe;

- Aurora on my head and on my knee after a bath.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

You are actually KILLING ME these pictures are too much to handle, that last picture is so damn cute!!! 😭👌💯

I love your birds!! Haha the spider really blends in being black, perfect Halloween bird 

Ohh I see, was Geordi already in the ‘phase’ when you guys adopted him?

And thank you, I agree Avris is adorable 💕 she is the love of my life. It’s weird, she still wants to be with me 24/7 and preens my hair and face… but the moment she sees my hands now, the war is on LOL


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

A compilation of Avris sleeping on me to keep the pictures running and- a cameo of Des back when he was just a lil squeaker!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow 😍😍😍!!!! Sooo lovely!!! I love those pics, she's sooo sweet ❤ and looks so comfortable !!! And Des.... Absolutely adorable! And what an intense gaze! Thanks so much for sharing! 

Thanks soo much from all my birds!

We adopted Geordi when was still a baby. My French vet sent me an email saying that he was looking for a family for a probable blind pigeon and so I asked to my brother to go to the clinic to take him (I was in Italy). My dad brought him to Italy. The teenager phase started later. We (still) have to hand feed him twice a day because he is not able to eat enough on his own. Well... As I said earlier each time we had to "fight" before... No boxing no eating 🥊😅!

A few more pics:

- Aurora cooking our dinner 😂 and a funny close-up photo (uhmm.... Maybe I'm wrong, that's not Aurora, it's the Loch Ness monster 👾🤣);

- Geordi at Christmas time;

- a funny pic of Marshall.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

If are curious, here 

Baby pigeon 

you can read my thread about Nora June, our ops baby 😅 There are many pics of her and of her parents Caterina and Ben.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Wow 😍😍😍!!!! Sooo lovely!!! I love those pics, she's sooo sweet ❤ and looks so comfortable !!! And Des.... Absolutely adorable! And what an intense gaze! Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> Thanks soo much from all my birds!
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING HERE IS SO CUTE 😭
Aahhhh I love Geordi’s story.. he is so lucky to have found you guys!! I adore pigeons, even though most people see them as pests and might not care about the quality of one pigeon’s life. I’m glad there are people like you out there who see them for how they truly are - smart, affectionate, adorable, and honestly very clean, my pigeons LOVE baths 😁

YOUR PICTURES ARE SO SO CUTE !!!! Aurora’s eyes… LOL!! I love pigeon eyes haha, they see All. Oh my gosh and Mashall is adorable in that!! Geordi, I salute you, O’ Christmas biker champ 🎄🙌

And thank you, Avris really is insanely sweet haha, she’s nestled into the back of my neck and sleeping there right now as I type! The look of love in her eyes when she stares at me is unreal. It’s funny, I got Des thinking that they could become besties since I’m gone at work 8+ hours a day… nope, they get along, sure, but she definitely thinks I’m her mate no matter what and isn’t very interested in other pigeons, oh well 🤷 I adore her to absolute bits so of course I don’t mind!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

In fact, I made the hard decision to transition Des over into one of my lofts at work where I’ll be caring for him there with lots of other pigeons he can meet and hopefully find a mate to be with! I just got him moved in yesterday and he is really loving it and is kind of an alpha pigeon lol. I just felt bad for him, I was hoping he and Avris would eventually get closer, but Des was always the ‘third wheel’ since Avris kept rejecting him and he wanted her so bad  the times she would let him preen her and coo and stuff, he would seem to get frustrated and preen her too a little too rough and she’d lash back or growl and run back to me. It’s been months, she still never lets him sleep too close to her. So, well…

I think he’s an amazing bird and should have a different life than that, where he can find a mate that wants to be as faithful to him as I saw him trying to be with Avris. I always knew he’d be fine with other birds, unlike Avris, he’s always preferred to hang out with birds rather than humans! I think he will live a happier life now although I’ve been really sad to not be able to enjoy him around the house any more.

I don’t want Avris to be lonely while I’m gone during the days while I have this job, so I’m going to try another bird and hopefully they will get along better. Maybe another female would be good for her since they can hopefully then become friends and egg buddies rather than a poor male getting frustrated over her. I’m not sure yet, but I’ll figure things out for her, she is a top priority of mine 😭 I always want to make sure it’s a good match for both birds, though.

Wow this really became a long post oops!! I guess I had some stuff to get off my chest haha.. I will show pictures of Des and his new friends!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombina said:


> If are curious, here
> 
> Baby pigeon
> 
> you can read my thread about Nora June, our ops baby 😅 There are many pics of her and of her parents Caterina and Ben.


This was such a heartwarming read!!!! What a beautiful baby! I love squabs so so much.. they are just about the cutest things with their sweet, dark eyes and baby beaks lol. She’s such a gorgeous baby and that picture you got with her and her parents all together is PERFECT wow!! They must feel so satisfied, and it was sweet how much they trusted you with their squab 💕😭


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

This is of Des and his new friends on day 1! He sort of looks like a main character with our fantail crosses in the first one haha. In the second one, the pretty young bird in the back is named Creek! And in the last picture he’s eating with Creek and a feral that we recently rescued with a badly hurt wing named Murmur (but we assume she was hand raised or had human contact at some point?) 

He’s met Murmur before, I had her living in my home a while during her quarantine period and to monitor her wing’s healing and he got to meet her at the end of it


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm sure Des will find a loving mate in his new home!
Pigeons are like humans, they have their likes and dislikes, their unrequited loves and so on. When Marshall saw Apple (my broken wing pigeon) he looked at her and seemed saying "Who's that pigeon 😍!!!". It was love at first sight for both of them.
As Apple can't fly he basically stopped to fly for her. They are so touching because they feel true love for each other and they support each other in all situations. Last May Marshall had PMV symptoms back (we rescued him in 2014), he had horrible seizures (they looked like epileptic fits) for a week. Apple at first was scared but then she spent all her time with him. We moved him in a different room, each morning she reached him there (each night we brought her back to her room because we feared that inadvertently she could harm him). He desperately tried to get up for Apple and she was always there for him. I'm sure she helped him to recover because he fought for her.
Years ago Apple suffered from a post egg laying paralisys and Marshall supported her. I remember that he gently massaged her back with his beak.

Some couples are very impressive. Humans should learn from them 😉...
I really hope that Des will find soon the love of his life! I also hope that you can find the right pigeon for Avris!

Thanks so much for the beautiful pics, they all are beautiful pigeons!

Thanks so much from my birds and especially from mum Caterina and dad Ben! Yes, they are very proud of their daughter! It's nice because dad basically never chases her away from his shelf. It seems that she still is his little baby 😍!

Keep us updated on all the progress 😁!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I forgot... You are right, pigeons are very clean... Even mine love bathing... And they splash water everywhere 💦🤣... After their baths I always have to clean and dry everywhere 😅😩... 

In the pic Penny and Kilian 💦 😆😁!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

The bath picture!!!!! Oohhhh 😩💕💯🙌 the two of them getting in there is SO cute!! Des will raise his wing allllll the way up and over his head so I can sprinkle water up and down the underside of h, I miss giving him his baths in the tub haha. Avris shows me where she wants the water too HAHA pigeons are so cute when they soak and go into bath mode.

After every warm bath, Avris just passes out on me. They must be really relaxing, those warm baths lol.

Apple and Marshall’s story sounds like goals 🥺 wahhhh that is so precious of them.. pigeons really are amazing to each other!! This story reminds me of a story of one pair where I work, I need to share it with you!

This story just goes to prove how emotional pigeons are. We have one big, black female bird who was rehomed to us from a man who owned her previously. Sadly, her mate had been killed by a raccoon on his property and she was never the same after that, was just traumatized. She stopped flying completely and would stand in place on the ground, depressed. We have had her now for about a year? The males all loved her and she had many interested suitors, but she would not pair up with any of them. It took her a really long time to finally.. finally find that spark in her life again and now she is mated to an incredibly devoted pure white male. He rarely ever leaves her side, even though she never flies and still has not laid any eggs since the incident over a year ago. 
The best end to this story is, she just started flying again after a year of staying on the ground!! She only flies to one lower perch and whenever she is there, it’s always right next to her mate. I think maybe he’s worked her courage up! Maybe they will even lay eggs one day, who knows. But she is a special bird. I’ll have to take pictures of them for you, I call them Knight (the female) and Dai (the male).


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

As an update on Avris’s “teen phase”, well she still goes after my hands when she’s not in ‘mate mode’ but otherwise is back to begging for cuddles and loving her head scratches :,,) Maybe the biting will just be a new constant thing now that she’s older.. I’ve read around that some hand raised pigeons will just do that, hmm. At least, I feel adjusted to it now that it’s been some days and I know her body language well enough to understand what she wants.

Here are some pics of her back when she was THAT small, wow they grow fast!! It’s hard to believe she was once that small. She was so incredibly loyal to me (she still is). I would take her with me to work every day and be outside doing labor all day long and she refused to leave my shoulder or arm no matter what I was lifting or how many scary noises or animals I’d walk by. I couldn’t believe that she would stay, even when she was of flying age. I worried she might start trying to fly home once she was even older so I stopped bringing her at that age of course haha. But yeah, she is a special bird who has always wanted nothing more than to do everything together.

Her story was that I found her and her sibling freshly hatched (she still even had egg shell on her) on the ground of our coop. The parents had kicked her out and I’m not even sure which pair it was  both squabs had taken a fall and had somehow survived with some blood on them. They were both cold and had empty crops, had just hatched without being fed yet. I tried to rehome the sibling to a pair that had only one very young chick (they can rehome very well at that age!)
Sadly, her sibling didn’t make it, I think it must have been too injured by the fall or gotten too cold already  it was really sad, I took day old Avris home after work that day and tried to keep her alive and the rest is history!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for sharing the beautiful story of Knight and Dai. I look forward to seeing the pics! 
Oh yes, they really make me think about Apple and Marshall. I forgot to tell you a part of the story. 
We found Apple on September 2013 in the street, she had a broken wing. She needed surgery, antibiotics and so on. We had to hand feed her even after the treatment because she didn't eat on her own. We tried everything but nothing worked.... I think she felt depressed because she didn't understand what was happening to her... Suddenly she couldn't fly... Maybe she also had babies when she had her incident, who knows... 
Well, after 8/9 months we introduced Marshall, it was love at first sight and she suddenly started to eat on her own (yessss... We had to hand feed her for 8/9 months!!!) !!! I called Marshall "the magic pigeon"!!! She has learned how to live with her disability (she is able to do small flights - just for example from the floor to a table -, she runs and walks a lot) and she is the happiest pigeon in the world! They love and support each other in all situations! They make me think about my great-grandparents! 

Thanks for sharing the story of Avris and her beautiful pics ❤! Yes, they grow fast! Too fast! 
I'm sorry to hear about her sibling but I'm very happy that you saved Avris! It must be difficult to hand raise a freshly hatched baby... You did a GREAT job! I think you are both lucky to have met each other 😁❤. 


I attach a pic of Apple and Marshall.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Apple and Marshall’s story just gets sweeter and sweeter!!!! 😭💕 That is so truly amazing.. she must have felt like her world was turned upside down after her incident poor thing.. I’m so happy for her happy ending!! You guys and Marshall were her lifesavers! It was just what she needed  

I know I am lucky to have found Avris the day I did! I had just started my new job, and if I hadn’t, no one would have been there to find her. The way it happened, it really did feel like fate. I was up every four hours the first week of her life making sure she was fed and warm, I remember it well haha. And she has changed my life, too, in so many ways. Cheers to our birds!! Avris says hi, she was snuggling in while I texted this reply!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Avris 👋😍😁! Lovely pic ❤! 

I add a last sweet detail 😁. My vet is French (I'm Italian but I'm used to spend a lot of time in France). Years ago, Apple needed to go to the vet so I asked to my dad to bring her to France. I kept Marshall with me. At the beginning, he looked for her around all the apartment. When he understood that she was not there he thought about looking for her in France! I often found him in front of the window, he looked agitated, I am sure he wanted to escape and to fly back to France...He never looks out the window... Only in that occasion... 

You know, I feel too that often it is fate....


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

😭💕💕💕💕 Stop that is WAY too sweet!!! How touching, poor Marshall.. they are such loyal birds, I swear.. 

I remember when I tried to introduce Avris to the other pigeons at my work when she was old enough to fly on her own, but still wouldn’t fly away from me. She absolutely hated it, and when I decided to leave her alone with them for a bit for the first time, I closed the wooden door behind me and immediately heard her fly straight into the wooden door and not stop. She just flew in place for long seconds, trying to grab onto the smooth wood with her feet.
I will never forget that, it broke my heart haha that a bird would just.. fly straight into a door after me. I couldn’t leave her in the loft after that, she really just has never been into other pigeons I guess.

I swear, we could write books with all our pigeon stories 😭👌👌👌


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

A little Des update. He has been landing on me multiple times a day to hang out and has been giving me kisses, what a cutie!!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Send more pics of your pigeon family too anytime Rockin Roller!! 😁


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I just saw your other thread..
I'm very sorry to hear about the little squab.. I know it's very sad and painful but try to think that at least he spent his time in your loving care, that's important.

Apple, Marshall, Aurora and my other birds send you a big big hug ❤🤗. 

I'm sure your lovely Avris, the beautiful Des and your other pigeons friends will give you all their support and love.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you so much for that, Colombina 🥲💕 and thank you to all of your wonderful pigeons as well. Last night was really rough, I’m glad the squab is out of its misery now, though, and flying with the other squabs who didn’t get a chance to make it to their wings.

Avris and the other birds can help me cheer up through anything, Avris has superpowers💕


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I know it's hard but I hope too that you are feeling better. 
Yes, I'm sure he is now happily flying with all the birds we lost. I'm also sure they are watching over us from there.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you for all this support, to the both of you 😭💕 you are both really too sweet and kind.. your birds are lucky to have you.

Rockin Roller, those three are way too cute, they are such characters!! Also, how old are they now? They look like they still have some squeaker beaks. I can imagine them all going crazy for the feeder together haha. Also, I’m envious of how CLEAN that wood is! Wow, I’m constantly scraping poops haha

Colombina, thank you that is actually such a sweet thought.. that the animals we look after in our lifetime get to look after us in return when they’re gone. Thank you for that touching thought :,,) 💕💕💕


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

I’ll be honest, I haven’t stopped thinking about/replaying moments with that squab and of that night in my head, either :C
It was just terrible to watch it actively dying and knowing that there was no way to save it at that point. Really sad.. poor thing. 

Like you said, though, these things happen sometimes. Death is all around us, and so it new beginnings. I take inspiration from nature when it comes to moving on from tragedies.. I’ll remember the little squab.

I buried the squab in my yard by the flowers the morning after it passed. It felt like the right thing to do : )


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Each loss is terrible. But last year I also lost some of my own birds. I felt devastated. You know, it's like I lost a piece of my heart. Even last night I dreamed about them.
So yes, I'm really sure that they all are watching over us from there.

Be strong, a big big hug ❤🤗❤


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

You are so sweet, thank you for those wishes :,,) That is crazy that you were just dreaming of your bird the other night, too, wow.. I'm sorry for your losses as well :C

I'm sorry my reply is so late, I have been gone from the forums for a bit haha. Actually, I wanted to come in and share with you guys some pigeons I've been drawing for a Valentine's Day event to show some common pigeon courtship behavior. I thought, who better to share with than my fellow pigeon-lovers!!! 😭💕🕊

They clearly aren't all finished but enjoy some pigeon art, my dear friends!









"Our love is so COO-L"









"All I want for Valentine's Day is a peck on the cheek 💕"


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your drawings 😁! Wow! You are an artist 🎨😍!

The pigeons could be Apple and Marshall... But Apple is grey and Marshall is red 😉!

When you will finish all of them we would love to see them!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Aww, Apple and Marshall!!! <3 So cute!!! Let's pretend its them! And I would love to post them when they are all finished, thank you for liking them! I already have four finished, ready to go. I want to share pigeons with the world in all ways that I can.

Here let me show you a picture of my dear Avris today, her tail feather is coming in but it looks really silly right now!


----------



## Marie_08 (11 mo ago)

Here is my pigeon, Masha!


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Marie_08 said:


> View attachment 100107
> View attachment 100108
> View attachment 100109
> 
> ...


Masha is SO ROUND!!!!!! Perfection 😭


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Thanks for sharing your drawings 😁! Wow! You are an artist 🎨😍!
> 
> The pigeons could be Apple and Marshall... But Apple is grey and Marshall is red 😉!
> 
> When you will finish all of them we would love to see them!


I have posted the art if you are curious. When I have time, I’m going to go back and make them better but for what the event needed, they are done!  I hope you like them!!

Here


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Marie_08 said:


> View attachment 100107
> View attachment 100108
> View attachment 100109
> 
> ...


Wow, she is beautiful 😍, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Chrysurus said:


> I have posted the art if you are curious. When I have time, I’m going to go back and make them better but for what the event needed, they are done!  I hope you like them!!
> 
> Here


Thanks so much for sharing the link! You're very kind!
Of course, I love them! You have a great talent 👍😁! I would love to attend the event at the museum!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

If you are curious, here are my pigeon art-related topics:









Pigeons trompe l'œil


Hi all, walking around the French city where I live I found those two trompe l'œil paintings. Hope you enjoy them! Have you seen something similar in your location? If so, it would be great to see your photos 😊!




www.pigeons.biz













Charles Joshua Chaplin paintings


Hi all, these are two works of Charles Joshua Chaplin, a French painter and engraver (1825 - 1891) of English origin: - A beauty with doves; - Feeding doves. Empress Eugénie really appreciated this artist. I think they are both lovely, hope you enjoy them too 😊!




www.pigeons.biz













Pigeons and doves in Joseph Caraud paintings


Hello everybody, I want to share with you some works of Joseph Caraud - maybe you know them - a french painter born in nineteenth century (1821 - 1905). I find these scenes delightful. I hope you enjoy them too.




www.pigeons.biz





Give a big cuddle to Avris from me 🤗.


----------



## wsoul9256 (11 mo ago)

This is my pegion jam I found her when she was 1 week old .


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

wsoul9256 said:


> View attachment 100190
> 
> This is my pegion jam I found her when she was 1 week old .
> View attachment 100194
> ...


Lovely 😍😍!!!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

Chrysurus said:


> Oh, PLEASE! I would LOVE to come to Italy! You’re right, we three are all from different parts of the globe that’s kinda neat! And man hearing your sweet bird Geordi’s teen biker story does make me feel a little better. I feel like I need a teen parent support circle over this damn bird 💕 how long did it last for Geordi?



we four 😢😢

if you come to india for a vacation maybe you could see my birds at some point!!
i will soon get my pigeons
i am thinking of starting a pigeon coop (with grand scale) and about a hundred pigeons!!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

but i might go to France in a few years, i could visit you columbina


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

That would be great! I would be glad to meet another pigeon lover 😊! 
Btw, very good memory! I'm Italian but I'm in France! 

Let us know if you will start your pigeon coop! In that case, we will be glad to see your pics 😁!


----------



## Abdelrhman (7 mo ago)




----------



## Abdelrhman (7 mo ago)




----------



## PaulineGreen79 (10 d ago)




----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)




----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Vicious said:


> View attachment 104269
> 
> View attachment 104268


Love those pics! 

Did he win the game 😝?


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Colombina said:


> Love those pics!
> 
> Did he win the game 😝?


Lol we did beat the ugly blob. This is actually one of my favorite games Final Fantasy 12… I am replaying it 🤣 Bella is keeping me company during these long hours.


----------

